# New Tegu shots



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Getting bigger and tamer. Check the belly after eating a frozen rat pinkie.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks great, chunky lil guy


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So damn cute!

Are you keeping tabs on weight?

I'm pretty interested in growth rates.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Give him a cherry, and see how much he will love that over a rat


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> So damn cute!
> 
> Are you keeping tabs on weight?
> 
> I'm pretty interested in growth rates.


No, I could though, I do have a scale. He keeps me busy enough with his feeding regimen. I'm more keeping track with photos.



> Give him a cherry, and see how much he will love that over a rat


A cherry? Why?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

maybe cuz it well roll or something and he well go nuts after it other than that WHY THE OLE sh*t A CHERRY LOL


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

What's the feeding regimen like?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I just know they seems to crave cherrys...


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Truly amazing


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> What's the feeding regimen like?


Pretty much every day right now unless...he eats a pinkie rat, then he stays fat and sluggish for a day. Or, if he eats a whole hardboiled egg...the same. Tegus are prone to overeating and obesity, and I don't want that. So, I make sure to balance his diet and watch for signs of truly being hungry. 
So far he's getting harboiled eggs, rat pinkies, superworms and a special pre-packaged "tegu food" that he doesn't like too much wich is good since it's expensive! I plan to introduce him to nightcrawlers and canned moist kitten food.

Cherries...I finally saw the video on youtube. A treat maybe.

Thanks for the nod guys!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Noticed much growth yet?

I've read so many things on the net about their growth rates. I don't know what to believe.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Noticed much growth yet?
> 
> I've read so many things on the net about their growth rates. I don't know what to believe.


I noticed some, but my mom, who was with me when I bought him, noticed right away that he grew some when she was over last weekend. One way I can tell, I saw my friend's Columbian tegu this weekend and I noticed how much bigger it got since I last saw it. Mine is about the same size and keeping pace with his. They live for only 12 years or so, so I imagine they grow pretty quick.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice man.. just wait till he gets you







I handled one at the all ohio pet show and it f*cking [email protected]! didnt hurt to bad


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice Tegu. I used to have a Red Argentine Tegu a few years back


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

ICEE said:


> nice man.. just wait till he gets you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He won't "get me". You probably handled a Columbian...wich explains it. Argentines are puppy dogs.


----------

